# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Πορτολάνος Nautilia.gr > Δυτικές Ακτές, Κορινθιακός Κόλπος, Ιόνιο Πέλαγος, Δυτική Πελοπόννησος. >  Διαδρομή Από Μαρίνα Γουβιών

## searanger

Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας σε περίπτωση που έχετε αρμενίσει την περιοχή με ιστιοπλοικό. Ξεκινώντας από τη Μαρίνα Γουβιών στην Κέρκυρα, θα ήθελα να ανεβώ βόρεια και πρός ΟΘΩΝΟΥΣ και στη συνέχεια κατεβαίνοντας από την Δυτική μεριά της Κέρκυρας να φτάσω μέχρι Παξούς. Τελικός προορισμός είναι η μαρίνα Γουβιών (7 ημέρες). Πιστεύετε ότι η απόσταση είναι πολύ μεγάλη για να καλυφθεί σε 1 εβδομάδα? Αν υπάρχουν προτάσεις για αρόδου διανυκτερεύσεις και αγκυροβόλια ... Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ionianskipper

Η καλύτερη διαδρομή κατά την άποψη μου είναι.
Σάββατο βράδυ κοιμάσαι άροδο στον ΙΠΣΟ
Κυριακή βράδυ στην Κασσιόπη
Δευτέρα βράδυ Οθωνούς άροδο
Τρίτη βράδυ Παλαιοκαστριτσα
Τετάρτη βράδυ Λάκα Παξούς άροδο
Πέμπτη πρωί στους Αντιπαξους για μπάνιο και επιστροφή στον Γαιο για βράδυ
Παρασκευή βράδυ στα Συβοτα Θεσπρωτίας
Και Σάββατο το πρωί παραδίνεις το σκάφος στην μαρίνα στα Γουβια

----------


## searanger

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## TOM

παιδια ,μαρινα γουβιων-κασσιωπη ειναι 10 ν.μ μονο και νομιζω οτι οι οθωνοι ειναι 30 ν.μ.οποτε δεν θα χρειαστει τοσος χρονοσ ωστε να φτασεις.στο λεω επειδη εινμαι απ'την κερκυρα και μενω 5 μετρα απ'την μαρινα.

----------


## TOM

επισης, θα σου προτεινα να κατσεις περισσοτερο χρονο στους αντιπαξους,να κανεις τον γυρο τον παξων,και να επισκευτεις την ερικουσα και το μαθρακι[διπλα απ'τους οθωνους]αφηνοντασ εκτοσ πορειασ τον υψο[μια συνηθησμενη τουριστικη περιοχη που δεν προσφερει πολλα εαν εισαι με σκαφος γιατι η παραλια ειναι αθλιακαι μπορεισ να την επισξκευθεισ μετο αυτοκινητο.

----------


## chrondi

Από Ερεικούσα έως Λάκα (Παξοί) βγαίνει σε μία μέρα ή χρειάζεται ξύπνημα από τα χαράματα; Τι ώρα φεύγουν συνήθως τα εκδρομικά από την Ερεικούσα το απόγευμα το καλοκαίρι, ώστε να βρει κανείς ησυχία;

----------


## ionianskipper

Εαν ειναι καλοκαιρι καλυτερα ειναι να φυγεις κατα τις 11 το πρωι για να εκμεταλευτης τον Μαιστρο που θα αρχιζει να φυσαει και να σε παει ΚΑΡΟΤΣΙ στην ΛΑΚΑ οπου θα εισαι το απογευνα εκει κατα τις 6 για να κανεις και το μπανιο σου.
Απο οτι θυμαμε τα τουριστικα απο την ΕΡΕΙΚΟΥΣΑ φευγουν γυρω στις 4 το απογευμα.

----------


## chrondi

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Ionianskipper! Αν κατάλαβα καλά, υπολογίζεις ότι μπορεί κανείς να ελπίζει σε μέση ταχύτητα γύρω στους οκτώ κόμβους ...

----------


## ionianskipper

Να υπολογιζεις περιπου στους 7 κομβους ταχυτητα με δεδομενο οτι με τον Μαιστρο που θα ειναι 4 με 5 δυναμη και θα εισαι δεξινεμος δευτεροπρυμα θα εχεις μια πολυ ωραια περατσαδα πινωντας το ουζακι σου.

----------


## CORFU

και μια φωτο απο την μαρινα των Γουβιων

----------

